# Elddis Aspire 255



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

Hi all, I wish to post a review of my van both the good the bad and the very bad with photo's the photo's I have are to high a resolution to post any advice on how to post them would be gratefully received, there are ideally 14 photo's to post!!


----------

